# suunto or polar



## hows it goin (Apr 22, 2008)

which is better suunto or polar hrm.


----------



## dirtdiva (Apr 1, 2006)

*My 2 cents*

I've never used the Suunto, but have had experience with the Polar. I would back their product, but I've had the worst customer service from them. I went to an authorized dealer for a fix, was directed to the internet, finally got someone to answer the phone and got sh!tty service.

I'm now looking at getting a Suunto or a Garmin.


----------



## cjump (Sep 19, 2008)

we sell the most polars at my shop but we have the most suunto repeat customers. I have never had a good experience with polar. If you want an inexpensive HRM, polar is it. Suunto if not. Also get the comfort belt if suunto is your choice. I know it's been out a while but there are still some t-series watchs that have the old band.


----------



## dalabike (Sep 4, 2006)

Polar has the worst customer service of any cycle related company I have ever dealt with. Their products are great but when something goes wrong do not expect to talk to anyone about it. You have to mail the unit back to them, send plenty of money and hope they fix it. My HR function stopped working, I sent it back and requested that both batteries be replaced even if that was not the problem, they did not replace the battery in the main unit. It worked for 3 months then stopped working again.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I killed three Suunto X6hr's one year.

Replaced it with a Polar AXN700.

That was probably three, or four, years ago.

Polar worked better, lasted longer, still going strong.

I was surprised at that, and I *wanted* the Suunto to work better.


----------



## Junkyard (Feb 4, 2008)

I've been using the Suunto T6 for about 12 months now (with bike pod).

I've never ever, not even once, had it get an odd reading, interference or drop outs on either the HR or speed sensor. It gets about 7 hours use per week. I've never been more happy with a product. Lighter than polar and a little more robust in construction and quality. 

Only downsides is their training manager software really needs a lot more development time and the handlebar mount for the watch is rubbish. Lucky the polar mount can be purchased for a few dollars and fits perfect.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

If you have a Mac or care anything about customer service.... run from Suunto like the plague. The "give us software for Mac" thread is the largest on the Suunto forum by about 100X and all we ever get from Suunto is that we're not interested in making software for about a zillion users. Idiots.

Can you tell that I'm disgruntled? Also, my X6HR is dying after only 4 years and I'm trying to find a replacement just like you.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a suunto X6(the type of watch has long since worn off) since sometime around the year 2001 and it is going strong still.I had one issue a few years ago where the watch was acting funny and I got free shipping and a free upgraded part to ekiminate the problem. Thats my experience.


----------



## dazzat3 (May 4, 2008)

*Happy with my Suunto T3*

I have had a Sunto T3 for about 18 mths and I have nothing but praise for it. I had reliability issues my three previous polars... I may just have been unlucky...so I thought I had nothing to lose in trying a Suunto...


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

Got a Polar CS200CAD, was back for repair after 3 weeks as the unit started to rattle and no longer picked up speed.

Apart from that it works OK, heaps of functions, menu is not as nice as the VDO it replaced.

Not much support for Mac, but there are programs out there that allow you to transfer data via SonicLink (which sucks BTW, makes funky beeping sounds, which your PC mic picks up and transfers data with :skep: ).

I would like a Garmin, but don't have the $$ at the mo, also the new Sigma Rox range looks good as well.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

I would go Suunto,great service here in Europe.
BTW:i "think" they are being made at the same factory,


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

christmtb said:


> I would go Suunto,great service here in Europe.


I'm guessing that you don't have either an X6HR or a Mac. Neither of which they seem to give a Rats-ass about. I give you this.... their design and functionality is fantastic but I can pretty much bet you that I'll never buy another Suunto product.

FYI... I also live in Europe and when I've tried to talk to them at Euro-Bike or ISPO they have pretty much blown me off.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

1 Speed said:


> I'm guessing that you don't have either an X6HR or a Mac. Neither of which they seem to give a Rats-ass about. I give you this.... their design and functionality is fantastic but I can pretty much bet you that I'll never buy another Suunto product.
> 
> FYI... I also live in Europe and when I've tried to talk to them at Euro-Bike or ISPO they have pretty much blown me off.


i have the X6HR model,they replaced my shield after a crash for....free!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

christmtb said:


> i have the X6HR model,they replaced my shield after a crash for....free!!!!:thumbsup:


Wow...cool! Obviously far better service in your part of Europe. I guess that I stand, at least, partially corrected.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I have the Suunto T3c but would not recommend Suunto. I have a Suunto Altimax wrist computer also, and was assuming that the T-series woud be of the same quality, but they are not. The Altimax is made in Finland and the T-series in China and it shows in the fit and finish.

The screen on the T3c scratches very easily and will need a screen protector. Also check the wrist strap with the T-series to be sure it's the adjustable sports model and not the "polished" model. The polished strap is uncomfortable, unadjustable (without cutting it), and unsuitable for an athletic watch. The proper replacement strap is $20.

Other than those comments the Suunto is okay, but I wouldn't buy another one.


----------

